# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Кабели для обогрева труб

## Мильва

Начались холода, а это значит что в скором времени начнутся проблемы с замершими трубами водопровода и канализации. Стало пора задуматься а их качественной термоизоляции. Большой спрос имеет [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. И проблема больше не является неразрешимой, так как пи низкой температуре, вода в водопроводе будет оставаться в неизменном виде. Больше информации о кабелях для труб вы найдете в статье.

----------

